# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Adfor's Traditional Scrawlings

## Adfor

It's been awhile since I layed pen to paper. Building a portfolio is my main focus currently, as I would like to start taking commissions soon. I figured a place to put all of the random pieces that have no home would be a good start. So here goes.



Had a friend throw a little get together, where I met a few new acquaintances, one of which took interest in my cartography. I drew a quick map, which he was gracious enough to ask me to sign and moniker, and said he wanted to frame it. Shortly after, I drew this map, still unnamed, because I wanted to give it to him as a token of appreciation. Finished it in about a week. Turned out great methinks!

IR

----------


## Turambar

That's a beautiful map! I love the style, it's very unique. Did you have any particular inspiration?

----------


## limon

Amazing work. Espically love the mountains and the hills.

----------


## Simkin

Great work Ian. I'm sure that your project will be  a success.

----------


## Adfor

> That's a beautiful map! I love the style, it's very unique. Did you have any particular inspiration?


Thanks Turambar! No particular inspiration, I just wanted to try a few new things, such as the forests and stippling of the coasts. These ideas came from fellows of the guild.




> Amazing work. Espically love the mountains and the hills.


Thank you limon! They are of my own creation.  :Wink: 




> Great work Ian. I'm sure that your project will be  a success.


Much appreciated Silvio! Hopefully I can stay on the wagon, focus isn't exactly my strong suit. I've been really thinking about breaking into commissions recently, I would love to have my work put out there at this point.

PS Thanks for the rep!!

----------


## wminish

This is looking great Ian. I love your style, it's so unique and charming. 

I hope the commission work goes well for you also. This type of work can be quite good for helping you keep focused due to having a client that you are accountable to. Knowing there is someone out there who is expecting you to complete the work can be a very good motivator.

----------


## Adfor

> This is looking great Ian. I love your style, it's so unique and charming. 
> 
> I hope the commission work goes well for you also. This type of work can be quite good for helping you keep focused due to having a client that you are accountable to. Knowing there is someone out there who is expecting you to complete the work can be a very good motivator.


I like that type of motivation, especially when there is a sort of excitement on the commissioner's end, that makes all the effort I put into the map so much more exciting as well.

I'm glad you like it Will, I've been working on achieving a level of polish that is admirable. I've found that my work gets "charming" a lot, which I'm quite alright with me, it's a wonderful compliment, and seems to be the style I've found for myself. It's exciting personally to have found a definitive look that seems to travel from piece to piece. I try to do something different with every map, something out of my comfort zone, as it helps determine what I like and don't like. The forests for example are a new one, couldn't help but try out Impractical Cartographer's forest style, just to see how I'd like it. That's why I love this forum, exposure to different techniques.

Anyhoo, here's an update.



Couldn't help but to put a border on it. It will be framed, so I wanted a touch of illustration. A compass rose is to come, brainstorming which I finish up the border. Still thinking of a name for it, which will probably be the only labeling on the map, other than the mile marker. It's been fun so far!

IR

----------


## Adfor

Looking like I should be able to finish this next time I'm freed up, it's really coming together now. Debating on if I want to incorporate some clouds to give it a sense of perspective, we'll see.

IR

----------


## Simkin

Oh man! That border is really good!

----------

